
I'm a Former SpaceX Engineer Destroying Shoe Odor with NASA-Tested Tech. #AMA - jtwiegele
https://techama.com/im-a-harvard-and-spacex-alum-destroying-shoe-odor-with-nasa-tested-tech-ask-448984/
======
kwhitefoot
For a cheaper alternative just stop wearing shoes so much. At least take them
off when you are indoors at home.

Coming from Europe and visiting US homes I was always surprised that people
wear shoes indoors. My hosts would always protest that I didn't need to take
my shoes off. In my family (southern England) shoes were always taken off at
the door and this is usual where I live now (Norway).

~~~
boobsbr
> For a cheaper alternative just stop wearing shoes so much.

No can do, I need to wear them at least 11 hours a day for work.

